# Call of Duty 5: WAW not working



## DestroyerAngeL (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello! I just want to ask if problem in Call of Duty 5 : World at War was already solved? I am just waiting for an answer but after one month of waiting, there is still none. 

Again, the problem is that after the successful installation of the game (legitimate copy), when you run the game in multiplayer, it is working but when run in single player, it just leave a black screen. When trying to use ctrl-alt-delete, it will show you that the application is not responding. I also tried to uninstall/reinstall the game, but it will again show the same problem but sometimes it will show the "Please insert the correct DVD-ROM ..blah blah". Please help us with problems like mine.

My PC specs:
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 @ 2.66GHz
OS: Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
HDD: 250GB NTFS SATA300, 3.5", NCQ, 8MB Cache
RAM: 4GB (2x 2GB) DRR2 DIMM
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS (1.01, 512MB, 1.40GHz)
CD-ROM/DVD: ATAPI iHAS220 6 (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)
Sound Card: Realtek High Definition Audio 5.10.0.5473


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello,
first of all try to lower the hardware acceleration of your sound card and set it to BASIC:
Control panel -> sounds and Audio devices, under speaker settings choose settings -> advanced, set the hardware acceleration to BASIC (move the pointer two times to the left)

also navigate to the game's installed directory and delete this file Treyarch.bik
if it is not in the game's main's directory, just search for it using the search tool


----------



## DestroyerAngeL (Feb 26, 2009)

I already tried o delete that Treyarch.bik file but nothing happened. 

I am thinking now if it needs a patch that will update my copy. Is it possible?

I will let you know what's the result of the solution you gave. Thanks anyway.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

these are all the patches available for COD WAW:
http://www.patches-scrolls.de/call_of_duty5.php


----------

